# CALLING ALL HERFER'S Detroit's Herf is finally set!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok Herfers Its finally decided. The Herf-N-Da-"D" is on 

Where: MGM Casino Downtown Detroit (very good food) :dr

When: September 15th "Friday" *meet and greet* Lots of :w :al 
September 16th "Saturday" MGM Casino* $$$

Why: Because we love to smoke with our friends, new and old. :sl

Stay: Hilton Garden on Gratiot Ave, Marriott W. Jefferson, Court Yard Marriott W. Jefferson, Holiday Inn Washington Blvd. (Omi, Howard Johnson) are also close. Others will have to stay with us I guess

This link should take you to the Detroit Herf sign up list, Please do so if you plan to come.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30350 Pg.5


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That looks like a good time! But why aren't you posting it in the Herf forum instead?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> That looks like a good time! But why aren't you posting it in the Herf forum instead?


DANGG let me see if I can correct that. I also had to look for something in the bomb forum.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DANGG let me see if I can correct that. I also had to look for something in the bomb forum.


Ok I sent a PM to radar and IceHog to see if they can move this thread to the Herf fourm.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I sent a PM to radar and IceHog to see if they can move this thread to the Herf fourm.


Ok I C were back in the righ place thxs IceHog, hope u get the weekend off..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz (JPH)
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa ( White2002Jimmy)
4. Eric and Jessica (Emro)
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank[/QUOTE]
Glad 2CU here DirtyDee, White2002Jimmy, Emro we even have Jeremy(JPH) from Ohio here with wifie cool. Hey where is Mo?


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok Herfers Its finally decided. The Herf-N-Da-"D" is on
> 
> Where: MGM Casino Downtown Detroit (very good food) :dr
> 
> ...


Count me in, wouldn't miss it for the world!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mauirce said:


> Count me in, wouldn't miss it for the world!!!!


Mo make sure u put your name on the list..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Updated list:
Originally Posted by Dirty Dee
1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank 
6. Mo said he's in for sure.

OK waiting for ya IceHog the world is going to stop that weekend so u can come down and smoke with us. Home sweet home :z


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Updated list:
Originally Posted by Dirty Dee
1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank 
6. Mo said he's in for sure.
7. Bruisedawg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Updated list:
> Originally Posted by Dirty Dee
> 1. Detroitpha357
> 2. Jeremy and Liz
> ...


Looking good


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Looking good


11days & counting.


----------

